# Reigning A Thousand Years



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 11, 2005)

My pastor recently uploaded a 96 minute sermon on Revelation 20 he preached some years ago to Sermonaudio here.

[Edited on 12-12-2005 by NaphtaliPress]


----------



## blhowes (Dec 13, 2005)

Chris,
Thanks for posting the sermon. Enjoyed it.
Bob

PS. Do sermons typically last that long at your church?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 14, 2005)

Bob,
Glad you enjoyed it. It was a long one to be sure; average is an hour, with short being 45 minutes. Nowadays he is more likely to split a sermon with that much material rather than trying to get through it all in one setting.


> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> Chris,
> Thanks for posting the sermon. Enjoyed it.
> Bob
> ...


----------



## Kaalvenist (Dec 16, 2005)

Is Dr. Bacon Amillennial? I confess, I didn't listen to the whole sermon; but his emphasis on recapitulation in Rev. 20 sounds consistent only with Amillennialism.

BTW, I'm actually leaving in a few minutes to pick up some books I ordered a week or two ago: Bavinck's "Last Things," and Bock's (ed.) "Three Views on the Millennium" (mostly to see how well Bob Strimple defends the Amil position contra Gentry).


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 17, 2005)

Dr. Bacon has been tagged by both labels over the years, but you can comment or ask him directly where he would put his views at sermonaudio. 
http://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?sermonID=12805135026


----------

